# Weather



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

well just checking the weather for the next week it looks like all the storms are going south of my area:realmad: this upcoming storm for the weekend will not effect the northeast, maybe new england guys might be plowing. Then early next week a clipper will be coming through and again maybe snows as far north as i-80 and thats it WTF:yow!: Possible larger storm near x-mas and that looks to be going south as well, can u say a repeat of last season, its like there's a no snow dome over this area.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I hear ya. We had a good start from October 27th through December 10th but since then it is all going South of us and the outlook is dry. This isn't good.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I80 is literally 3 miles north of one of my biggest accounts... At least I may get a chance to plow next week!


----------



## chris.outdoor (Aug 31, 2010)

i could throw up guys.... went from a 70%chance of over a foot and now nothing....:crying::crying::realmad:


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I feel like charlie brown with all these storms missing us, can u say ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!


----------

